

Why do people fall in love with products? - brendanlim
http://blog.wells.ee/what-is-love

======
rkidd
I like the dead tweety bird logo. Good question... ha.

------
clampork
Great read. I give this 4.5 clamporks (out of 5.)

~~~
sodiumphosphate
Alright, what's a clampork?

